# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  Slicer Settings for easy to remove supports

## pochrist

I was using version 0.9.9 and recently switch to 1.29. My biggest issue is mastering the support settings, I expect to have to do some work, but in some cases its a real pain, does anybody have settings they have found good to weaken the bond of the supports. Thanks.

----------


## Alibert

Which slicer???  There are tons of them out there...

----------


## curious aardvark

I've had to use supports twice - both for sliding battery cover replacements. 
I just could not get either the auto generated supports or the custom placed ones to work from simplify3d. 
In the end I just made my own and incorporated them into the design. 

I left a gap the same height as the layer print - 0.2mm. Makes them really easy to remove but effective as supports. 
Other than that I just design for things to print without supports - makes life a lot easier.

----------


## pochrist

sorry I was referring to Sli3r

----------


## barrena

considering the support structure when you design it should be the best choice

----------


## jg613

I found this video useful, when I was learning how to use a slicer, even though you are using Slic3r, and this video is for SelfCAD, I still think you will find it helpful as I did.
https://youtu.be/FSzgVLosgjo

----------

